
Docker to Donate Containerd to the Cloud Native Computing Foundation - crb
https://blog.docker.com/2017/03/docker-donates-containerd-to-cncf/?d=1
======
crb
Their proposal to the TOC:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZazSXwYWp_DVNjOArbvt...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZazSXwYWp_DVNjOArbvtSKj0qwtP16z0NgtmtiH4Nt8/edit#slide=id.g1b3d449036_0_0)

Interestingly, a few slides later, rkt is proposed also. There's a slide as to
"why both": "Standards are most effective when there are multiple, independent
implementations with different architectures"

